# Right Lets Meet For Coffee This Week?



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

From the threads about making friends here, there is definitely enough interest to orginise a meet up. How about MacDonalds at Orphanides Limassol Monday or Costas Coffee in Paphos Mall on Tuesday? I can do both  Does lunch time suit everyone? Say 1pm?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> From the threads about making friends here, there is definitely enough interest to orginise a meet up. How about MacDonalds at Orphanides Limassol Monday or Costas Coffee in Paphos Mall on Tuesday? I can do both  Does lunch time suit everyone? Say 1pm?




eeekkkkmaccydees yuk The smell of stale fat turns my stomach
I can do costas coffee in paphos but count me out of maccydees


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Veronica said:


> eeekkkkmaccydees yuk The smell of stale fat turns my stomach
> I can do costas coffee in paphos but count me out of maccydees


OOOKKK! I have to agree! Was just thinking of somewhere in Limassol that's easy to find and get parked. Anyone got better suggestions go for it!


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Coffee sounds good but we have to pice kids up from school at 1:05 so for us it would have to be "Morning coffee" say 11am ish 

Sorry


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

*Meet up Tuesday 1pm Paphos Mall - Costas*

Hi Sue,

Look forward to meeting you tomorrow. Veronica is coming too. Will be good to meet you both. 1 pm Paphos Mall. See you then 

Susan.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Look forward to meeting you tomorrow. Veronica is coming too. Will be good to meet you both. 1 pm Paphos Mall. See you then
> 
> Susan.



Susan read Sues post
she has to pick the kids up at 1pm so asks if we can meet at 11am.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

There's a few of us meeting 12.30 Tomorrow (Tues 17th) at Costas, Paphos Mall. Come along.


----------

